# just showing off ?



## Hick (Sep 15, 2005)

hey hey..


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 15, 2005)

Might tasty there Hick.

How many plants total is that, if you'd care to divulge?


----------



## Hick (Sep 16, 2005)

mmmmmmmmm, I think there are six pictured here, ganga.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 16, 2005)

whats in that white box


----------



## Hick (Sep 17, 2005)

they're watering buckets..


----------



## Max (Sep 17, 2005)

breathtaking colas


----------

